# empty /usr/local



## fuhdan (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all
I have compiled a custom kernel. After installing the kernel, the dir /usr/local was emty. Did I do somthing wrong?
My main goal was to disable the whole IPv6 and unused HW Components like USB, Serial Interface â€¦

Cheers Daniel


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

/usr/local is used by third-party software (installed by packages and/or ports). Nothing else lives there. Compiling and installing a kernel will not touch that directory or anything under it. If it is a mountpoint in /etc/fstab, something may have happened to the system's ability to mount it (or it simply hasn't been mounted yet).


----------

